# Vitex! Success stories? Woman with PCOS?



## pinkdiamond20

I have PCOS and NEVER get my period on my own. I started taking vitex yesterday with hopes of it bringing on my period and keeping it regular. We also want to start TTC. DH has a :baby: from a previous one night stand :roll: before we met, so I know its pretty much my PCOS thats the issue. ANY success stories would be wonderful, I need to find something that will keep my faith alive because at this point, I feel like I'm just NEVER going to be a mother. :cry:

How many mgs did you take?
How long did it take to bring on AF?
How long did it take for you to get your BFP?
How long had you been TTC before you got your BFP from vitex?


----------



## Hippielove

How many mgs did you take? 400mg
How long did it take to bring on AF? 3month
How long did it take for you to get your BFP? after finding out I had PCOS 5months
How long had you been TTC before you got your BFP from vitex? 1 year


----------



## littlekitten8

I've been taking it for 3 months. I take 1600mg. When I started taking it I was CD 53 and got AF 3 days after starting it. Since being on it my cycles have regulated to 30-32 days! Waiting to see whether the super faint line last night is going to come to anything.


----------



## heres_hoping

It didn't work for me, I have PCOS and tired it for over six months with no success. I am getting much better results with acupuncture and Chinese herbs. No BFP yet, but my cycles are getting shorter at last!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlekitten8 said:


> I've been taking it for 3 months. I take 1600mg. When I started taking it I was CD 53 and got AF 3 days after starting it. Since being on it my cycles have regulated to 30-32 days! Waiting to see whether the super faint line last night is going to come to anything.

Wellll???? Bfp? 

I got pregnant straight away last time on clomid but was thinking ill try vitex 1st this time


----------



## Oh_Clementine

i ended a very long cycle with a round of BCP, and am now on cd55 with no O so far...

what exactly is vitex, and how do i make sure i'm getting the right stuff? i'm in australia, if anyone has particular brands.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh_Clementine said:


> i ended a very long cycle with a round of BCP, and am now on cd55 with no O so far...
> 
> what exactly is vitex, and how do i make sure i'm getting the right stuff? i'm in australia, if anyone has particular brands.

I'm in aus I've seen a black mores one at chemist, only this is its angus castus and your not meant to take that past ov, and I've read of a lot of people having early mc on it which is why I'm wary of it cos you'd have to check for ov daily


----------

